# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  طريقة عمل احد انواع الحلوى الغربية

## حبيبتي والمطر

المقادير ...


1\2 كاكاو بودره
1\2 اصبع زبده
3 علب جبن فلاديفيا
علبة نستله حجم كبير
3بيضات
2ملعقه صغيرة فانيلا
تخلط هذي المقادير مع بعض ونستخدم قالب الكب كيك





مقادير البسكوت هي...



2\11ك بسكوت مطحون
6ملاعق كبيره كاكاو بودره
6ملاعق سكر بودره
6 ملاعق زبده
الطريقه ...



تخلط المقادير البسكوت ونضع ملعقه كبيره في القالب ونرصها جيدا ثم نضع عليه خليط الجبن وندخلها الفرن وثم لعمل مقاديرالكاكاو الي فوق ناخذ 2ك كاكاو مبروش ونذوبه ونخلط معه كاس كريمه ولما تبرد نحطه عليه ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

بحب هيك حلويات بحسها بتحسن المزاج ومسلية جداً بغض النظر شو بطلع طعمها هههه
مشكورة مطر على الموضوع

----------

